

Elegant Software - eVizitei
http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/2008/02/elegance.html

======
edw519
"Elegant code is simple"

"Elegant code is expressive"

"Elegant code is powerful"

Couldn't have said it any better myself - but I did anyway :)

